# Surf & Turf Kabobs  (SV & Grill)



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2019)

*Surf & Turf Kabobs * (SV & Grill)


You all will probably find this hard to believe, but I have never made Kabobs before, in any way, shape, or form.
So this looked like another good way to try my new Smokeless Indoor Grill.

Anyway, I decided to try it the easy way, by doing my Beef in my SV first, and using Precooked Shrimp.
This way there won’t be any doubt whether or not the food is brought up to safe Temps.

So I had 6 big hunks of Eye Round trimmings left over from squaring the small portions off of a few Eye Rounds I prepared for SV back in September. So I put the Vacuum Bag with the 6 hunks in my Sous Vide Supreme for 22 hours @ 135°. Then I removed the bag & put it in a big bowl of Ice Water to cool it down quick, and then into the Fridge.
  Then at 2:30 PM I dumped the meat pieces out, dried them off good, and cut them into smaller pieces for the skewers. I also got the Shrimp out of the Fridge, and I skewered 5 sets of Kabobs with Beef & Shrimp, starting with Beef & Ending with Beef. I also made one Skewer with all Beef for Mrs Bear, because she doesn’t eat Shrimp. (LOL---Don't let those Stinky Shrimp touch my Beef!!)

Then I Fired up my Indoor Smokeless Grill, set it for 450°, and laid 4 of the Skewers on lengthwise. I had 6 skewers, but only 4 would fit, so I just left them all take turns on the Grill until I was happy with their Doneness.
I also basted them all with a 50-50 Mixture of Worcestershire Sauce & Lawry’s Teriyaki Marinade, while I was flipping them every few minutes.

When they had darkened some, and had some grill marks, I tested a couple of the bigger hunks, and found them to be in the 140° or better range, so I pulled them off the grill & shut it down.

We plated up what we each wanted & added some Teriyaki Rice on the side.

We both enjoyed it enough to do it again sometime.

Then the next day, I dumped out the rest of the Shrimp that didn’t make it onto the Kabobs, and Sauteed them in Butter to add to my leftover Beef pieces from the Kabobs. I still like my Shrimp best that way!!

BTW: I saw no difference between this 22 hours SV, compared to my usual “Just Right” 21 hours SV for my Eye Rounds, before searing.

So it was a Few Great meals we got out of this stuff.

Now I gotta think what to do next!!

I hate to Bore you guys too much!!


Thanks For Looking,

Bear


Eye Round Pieces sealed & ready for SV:







Bag in Rack, and ready for the "Sous Vide Supreme":






Fresh out of SV, and into Ice Water to cool down fast:






Drying off before cutting into smaller Kabob Pieces:






All Skewered up & ready for Grill:






First 4 Kabobs on my "Smokeless Indoor Grill":






Getting Darker & picking up some Grill Marks:






Removed to Tray to take apart for Supper:






Bear's first helping of Beef & Shrimp, with Teriyaki Rice on the side:






I needed more Shrimp the next night, so I put the rest of the bag in some Butter, in a Pan:






Next Night's Supper is More Beef & Shrimp for the Bear:


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 7, 2019)

That looks very, very good.  We won't tell Mrs. Bear, but in that first picture it looks like the stinky shrimp is kissing one of her beef chunks!

Nice looking meals.  Love BBQ'd shrimp and scallops.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks like a couple of real good meals there Bear. We did a shrimp and scallop stir fry last night. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks Good !!   We love K-Bobs we usually stick some Veggies on there too.
Like It !

Gary


----------



## weedeater (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks great bear.  We have done those several times. I think I like it best with some cheap sirloin in the SV. I also usually add a few chunks of bell pepper, onions, etc.  Like!

Weedeater


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks great Bear although I didn't see any pain for Mrs. Bear or does she eat shrimp/
 beef
Warren


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh, they look good! That grill looks pretty neat too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> That looks very, very good.  We won't tell Mrs. Bear, but in that first picture it looks like the stinky shrimp is kissing one of her beef chunks!
> 
> Nice looking meals.  Love BBQ'd shrimp and scallops.




Thank You Jeff!!!
Yeah---Those are mine! Hers are the ones that are All Beef on one skewer.
After 50 years I know how to play this game!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a couple of real good meals there Bear. We did a shrimp and scallop stir fry last night.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Ahhh--Boy!!--I like Scallops even more than Shrimp, but they're really expensive around here!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Chris!!
> Ahhh--Boy!!--I like Scallops even more than Shrimp, but they're really expensive around here!!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



They're expensive here also. However Price Chopper had a really good sale a week ago. So I stocked up big time. 

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 7, 2019)

NICE!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2019)

gary s said:


> Looks Good !!   We love K-Bobs we usually stick some Veggies on there too.
> Like It !
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
I thought about Veggies, but didn't have any handy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 8, 2019)

That looks great! Points on the cook. How did the SV eye of round bites turn out?


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2019)

Bear, Another awesome meal coming out of your den, looks delicious !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2019)

weedeater said:


> Looks great bear.  We have done those several times. I think I like it best with some cheap sirloin in the SV. I also usually add a few chunks of bell pepper, onions, etc.  Like!
> 
> Weedeater




Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great Bear although I didn't see any pain for Mrs. Bear or does she eat shrimp/
> beef
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Nope--No Fish or Shrimp for Mrs Bear!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Oh, they look good! That grill looks pretty neat too.



Thank You Kris!!
It seems to work pretty good---Still Testing though!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> They're expensive here also. However Price Chopper had a really good sale a week ago. So I stocked up big time.
> 
> Chris




Never any sales around here on them.
Best price is almost always over $15, except for those little Baby things that look like Miniature Marshmallows.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> NICE!!




Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks great! Points on the cook. How did the SV eye of round bites turn out?




Thank You VOLfan!!!
The Eye Round bites were Great, but not as Fork tender as when I SV & sear a full Eye Round---Probably because I had to grill them long enough to warm the inside after Icing them & Fridging them, before grilling.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Another awesome meal coming out of your den, looks delicious !




Thank You CM !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2019)

fivetricks
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 10, 2019)

Seems like a person never gets tired of kabobs. So many different options. Looks very good.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 10, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> fivetricks
> ---Thank You for the Like.
> 
> Bear



No, no sir. Thank you for the level of attention and detail you put into all of your posts. You're an inspiration to a whole world of smokers trying to learn.

If you ever published a book like you do your posts, it would be the definitive smoking coffee table book.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Seems like a person never gets tired of kabobs. So many different options. Looks very good.




Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> No, no sir. Thank you for the level of attention and detail you put into all of your posts. You're an inspiration to a whole world of smokers trying to learn.
> 
> If you ever published a book like you do your posts, it would be the definitive smoking coffee table book.




Thank You Very much for the Kind Words!!
I thought about writing a book, but it would cost a fortune to insert the hundreds of pictures needed.
So the closest thing I have to a book is my (Free to All) Easy to follow "Step by Steps Index Page".

Link at the bottom of this & all of my other Posts:
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't think I don't already have that page bookmarked sir :-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2019)




----------

